# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 8] Sous tat crystal report

## p_oum

Bonjour,

Voici mon problme:
J'ai crer un tat au quel j'ai insrer un sous tat
Mon sous tat me permet de calculer la quantite commande par un client par jour, regrouper mois et enfin par client
J'arrive a 'exporter' une variable qui contient la quantite commande par mois, mais je ne parviens pas a 'exporter' la quantite par client (la valeur retourne est toujours gale a la derniere valeur de la quantite par mois)

Avez vous une solution ou une piste pour rsoudre ce problme ?

Je voudrais galement savoir si il est possible d'utiliser les variables partages pour faire des calcules (somme, multiplication ....) ?

Merci

----------


## luc_chivas

> Bonjour,
> 
> Voici mon problme:
> J'ai crer un tat au quel j'ai insrer un sous tat
> Mon sous tat me permet de calculer la quantite commande par un client par jour, regrouper mois et enfin par client
> J'arrive a 'exporter' une variable qui contient la quantite commande par mois, mais je ne parviens pas a 'exporter' la quantite par client (la valeur retourne est toujours gale a la derniere valeur de la quantite par mois)
> 
> Avez vous une solution ou une piste pour rsoudre ce problme ?
> 
> ...



bonjour, 

question bte... as tu vrifi le nom de tes variables ?
Exportes tu tes variables dans une mme formule ? as tu essayer en plusieurs fois ?
as tu essay avec un ch'tit "Whileprintingrecords" en dbut de formule ?

----------


## p_oum

Mes noms de variable sont correct.

Pour exporter mes variables j'utilise

Dans le SE
shared numbervar nom_de_la_variable
nom_de_la_variable:={champ__rcuprer}

Dans l'tat
shared numbervar nom_de_la_variable;
nom_de_la_variable




> 'as tu essay avec un ch'tit "Whileprintingrecords" en dbut de formule ? '


Je ne connais pas cette formule peux tu m'expliquer son fonctionnement

----------


## luc_chivas

> Je ne connais pas cette formule peux tu m'expliquer son fonctionnement


une mine de connaissance

http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infoce.../topic738.html

----------


## p_oum

Je voudrais galement savoir s'il est possible de faire le rsumer d'une variable par groupe (comme par exemple le detail et le total des commande d'un client)

----------


## Fabrice Moll

Il est possible via le menu "insert" d'ajouter un sous-total, une somme, ...

----------


## p_oum

Desoler je me suis mal exprimer.
Je veux faire le total d'une variable partag (provenant d'un sous tat).
Lorsque je la selectionne, dans le menu insert, le sous total et le total gnral sont griss

Connaissez vous un moyen de faire ce rsumer ?

----------

